# People think horse riding is easy!!



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I laughed so hard when Bravo ran away!! (first part of the video) I love how Marissa leaps off Bravo)


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

hehe I laugh at people who think its easy!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol, me too!! If horse riding was easy it would be called football!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

hehe that was cute. But the funny thing was...I saw half of those mistakes coming. The refusals and the horses rolling... 

I liked the part where the girl just leaped off her horse lol.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

And she landed on her feetor knees i coulnd'nt really tell(


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

eventnwithwinston said:


> hehe that was cute. But the funny thing was...I saw half of those mistakes coming. The refusals and the horses rolling...
> 
> I liked the part where the girl just leaped off her horse lol.


LOL Me too!! I was like "Uh oh.. hes going down.. hes gonna do it.. theeeere it is.." ****!

That horse trotting up to the jump too had that "There's no way" Look on its face, LOL

Skippy! used to pull a lot of those tricks with me when i was learning to ride, and he was learning to be ridden, such as the slow buck, stop, then turn. He knew if he got me up over his neck from the buck and turned at the same time i would come off. He was sweet though, he always stood right next to me when i'd fall off. I think he was just trying to remind me that he could do that, LOL.

You should have seen him the first time i DIDNT fall off when he did that. He was none too pleased! He and I were both teenagers together (he was 3 and i was 13) we butted heads like crazy, !

Cute video! What a cheeky little horse! He seems to know he is the boss! LOL!

And ive never had anyone tell me horseback riding is easy! They always go "OMG you do WHAT?! Aren't you scared?!" But.. then again.. thats when i talk about breaking the horses to ride, not just riding for pleasure, LOL!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Wow! You guys did a whole lot better than I would have, that's for sure! I would have been off more than on.
_
_And I'm glad to see the 1st part of the video. M__y Mustang has dropped to his knees & laid down with both me & my son on him. Good to know he's not a "wierdo"! lol_


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

champ sat down once with me but he did`nt roll


----------



## WalkerDreams (Mar 1, 2009)

I love that video! Its nice that they did the little "explanatory" comments with it to, as to not have people being mean on the comments.

My 3 year old sat down a few times with me. I'm 14 right now and shes 3, so last were both teenagers to Skippy! She was doing that whole sitting down thing last Summer.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol! Diamond (my fat lazy, do nothing type horse) was trotting with my dad on his back and he just stopped and laid, then rolled! Thnakfully my dad JUST got out from under him before he started to roll xp


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

lol those girls ride at my barn. What a small world.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha!! How funny really??


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I had one pony try that with me (she was being bad and I worked her hard, so she was peeved). I won't lie I kicked her bum HARD and she never tried it again. I got out of the way, but that doesn't mean her 8 year old rider would!


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah! I've never seen these videos. PiaffeQueen is an extremely talented rider, and now I know she's a talented movie maker! lol


----------

